# winnings from the adba show



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't get any pic of them pulling this weekend.. didn't have time between working them and the kids..lol.. Teardrop took the bodypound for the 55 and under in the ace class.. Cali took 1st both days in the 45 to 55 class.. Tater placed 2nd both days in the 55 to 65 class and Tonka placed 3rd in the 55ace to 65 class today.. we had a great weekend.. palmetto / western Carolina clubs threw on a great show

... Teardrop earned his Ace/Ace title this weekend


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

way to go , exciting.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You gonna run outta room on the walls/entertainment center for all those ribbons and trophies lol! Great job! I'm so proud of you guys.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Woot! Congratulations! Awesome job!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> way to go , exciting.


Thanks


ThaLadyPit said:


> You gonna run outta room on the walls/entertainment center for all those ribbons and trophies lol! Great job! I'm so proud of you guys.


I know!!! I was tring to keep bodypound trophies/ribbons in the livingroom but I guess ill have to start elsewhere .. lol



American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice job!


Thanks


Celestial88 said:


> Woot! Congratulations! Awesome job!


Thank you!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol... you need something like a china cabinet to put all those trophies in... Maybe more than one lol. I love coming over and drooling over them though.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Great job, was this in GA?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol... you need something like a china cabinet to put all those trophies in... Maybe more than one lol. I love coming over and drooling over them though.


If I could find a cabinet big enough .. they r touching the ceiling on the entertainment center..lol


SECD said:


> Great job, was this in GA?


Thanks.. no it was in North Carolina


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats!!
That is a whole lot of ribbons.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Congrats!!
> That is a whole lot of ribbons.


Thank you


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Congrats!!
> That is a whole lot of ribbons.


Hah! Shanna, this is only the start of it, lol. I've been to her house!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Hah! Shanna, this is only the start of it, lol. I've been to her house!


Lol :rofl:

I finally got the ribbons out if the closet and started hanging them up









Here are some of their trophies









Sorry crappy cell phone pics.. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! I didn't think you were actually gonna post pictures of em all. You're crazy girl!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Jessie!
I just figured out who Rebel looks like.He looks so much like Teardrop in that pic


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha.. Trophy room is definitely needed. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats heard it was a great and huge show.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Congrats Jessie!
> I just figured out who Rebel looks like.He looks so much like Teardrop in that pic


Lol.. thanks girl 


Firehazard said:


> Hahaha.. Trophy room is definitely needed. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Yes definitely  thanks stan


Rudy4747 said:


> Congrats heard it was a great and huge show.


Thanks.. there was a real good turnout .. its a great place up there.. can't wait till nationals!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So excited for you all! Great job, love the pictures, especially the one where Tater is stepping on your foot  Beautiful dogs! Congratulations


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ames said:


> So excited for you all! Great job, love the pictures, especially the one where Tater is stepping on your foot  Beautiful dogs! Congratulations


Thanks.. he didn't wanna stand still..lol


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome work!

Congrats 


Love your pack!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats on your wins girl, loving that wall


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

The Carolinas are are tough, good job


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Love your pack!


Thanks 


apbtmom76 said:


> Congrats on your wins girl, loving that wall


Thanks girly!!


SECD said:


> The Carolinas are are tough, good job


There was a good turnout up there.. thanks


----------

